# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  New Veranda - Please check my plans

## parscheese

Hi all, 
I'm planning a new veranda which will be free standing (I think of it like a carport), and hoping that someone can check over my plans.   Approx 5.8 x 5.8mWind classification N2Flat roof with 3 degree pitch.Fully covered with polycarbonate roofing.Rafters at 600mm centres.Rafters attached to face of beams using Pryda joist hangers.Beams cut into posts. Bolted with M12 gal bolts.Four posts on each of the two beams. Intermediate posts at 1890mm centres.Posts bolted to Pryda stirrups. Stirrups bolted to existing concrete.  
Timber Sizes:
Beams 190x45 F7
Rafters 190x45 F7
Posts 90x90
Battens 70x45
All rougher header kiln dried treated pine H3 
I have had some trouble determining the sizes as I've either had trouble reading the span tables, or the span tables vary considerably. Which is why I'm hoping someone can give me an idea of if I'm on the right track or not. 
Thanks in advance.

----------


## parscheese

In the absence of any feedback I'm going to go ahead with this design. Bloke at timber yard seems to think timber sizes are suitable.

----------


## Cecile

I didn't see your post until just now.  It's likely you will need a permit for this.  You'll also need gutters, and to make sure it complies with the BCA and your local council requirements. 
Your council/certifier will check the sizes before they approve anything.

----------


## METRIX

Sorry to say but 190x45 F7 won't span 5.8m even with poly roof on it, there will be around 24mm deflection which is way too much, 190x45 is over rated to 122% loading just with poly sheeting, You need to use 240x45. 
To use 190x45 in there you have to close the rafters up to 200mm which is pointless.

----------


## parscheese

Thanks for the replies guys. 
I used the smart frame software to check and I was sure that it *just* passed with 190x45... But now that I am trying to repeat the calcs it is indeed failing. Maybe I made a mistake with the figures first time around.. not sure.  *If I switch the beams and rafters all for 240x45 would the weight of the timber start to become unmanageable without help?* I ask because I'm expecting to do most or all of this work myself. 
Cheers. 
PS - Regarding council approval.. It is replacing an existing (rotten) roofed pergola and I'm rural zoned. So I'm all good from that point. I don't want to copy the last design though as it had a number of flaws.. that even I could see!

----------


## r3nov8or

240s are manageable at that length. 5.8m is about the average of my odd shaped carport. Have at least two good stable ladders on hand and pre-nail your hangers loosely but firmly so you have some wriggle room before fixing properly. Keep the rafters upright at all times.  
What do you have in mind for bracing the sides?

----------


## parscheese

Thanks r3nov8or. 
I'm planning on 90x45 knee braces in both directions at each of the four corners. Do I need to brace the middle posts too?

----------


## r3nov8or

Knee braces - always do a good job but there isn't a 'standard' for them. I would do them all I think considering you are on stirrups. If one of the 'post sides' won't have foot traffic you could do a full cross brace or two.  
I imagine you are bracing the roof framing with cross bracing too? 
If you plan on painting, do it all on the ground first, then just touch ups once it's up.

----------


## parscheese

Good point. One of the post sides is against a wall so could do a full cross brace there. 
For the roof I'd be putting in a line of noggins (or two?) and steel strap bracing corner to corner with a tensioner in the middle. 
Thanks for the tip re painting  :Smilie:

----------

